# News from the Villas at Simpson Bay



## classiclincoln (Apr 8, 2012)

We're staying here and had an interesting conversation with the bartender at the pool today.  We went to have our tab charged to our room and was told that we couldn't, and they only take cash.  Further conversation revealed that the bar was not operated by the resort (Royal Resorts), but "sub contracted" out.  The resort is having big financial problems and is in bankruptsy and will be sold "very soon".  "The marshalls will take all the resorts money, so we need to be paid in cash".

We are in the new building, and is nice (will write a review when I get back).  Was a bit surprised that we couldn't charge our meal at the Stone Grill to our room ("we're not part of the resort"), but now it all makes sense.

Hope it works out and they don't padlock the place until after we check out Saturday!


----------



## silverfox82 (Apr 8, 2012)

It seems the problems there seem to never quite be resolved and it is really unfortunate. I don't know what the result will be this time but I did not include them in a recent II trade request due to the uncertainty of their future, Pelican, aka simpson bay resort was always a good trade for me. Hope it gets worked out.


----------



## classiclincoln (Apr 9, 2012)

Newest information:  found out that the Marshalls came in Friday morning and took over the place.  Wifey did some research and found out that Hard Rock is in negotiations to buy the place.  Still having a great time here.


----------



## Weimaraner (Apr 9, 2012)

It sure would be nice to have a Marriott in St. Maarten. I haven't heard anything...just a little wishful thinking on my part about St. Maarten. I did enjoy my stay at the Oyster Bay Beach Resort last summer and hope to return one day. Pelican/Simpson sure looks like a beautiful resort and hope it works out.


----------



## LisaH (Apr 10, 2012)

Weimaraner said:


> *It sure would be nice to have a Marriott in St. Maarten.* I haven't heard anything...just a little wishful thinking on my part about St. Maarten. I did enjoy my stay at the Oyster Bay Beach Resort last summer and hope to return one day. Pelican/Simpson sure looks like a beautiful resort and hope it works out.



It certainly would be nice, isn't it? One can always dream...


----------



## classiclincoln (Apr 14, 2012)

In the airport heading home now.  Great vacation; will write a review later.  Overall, would return to the resort in a heartbeat; assuming they're still there....

Hope they are.


----------



## pjrose (Oct 14, 2012)

*Hard Rock*

Yep, they're buying Simpson Bay.  I don't know how that'll work out with the existing TS owners, 'cause we deeded our weeks back, but I sure hope it works out ok for those of you who own there.


----------

